# How many names does your dog have?



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

For some reason, my animals always seem to collect a lot of names. Normally they are variations on their "real" name. Sometimes they are just completely bizarre tangents.

So I thought I'd list out some of Brody's and Tsura's alternate names. (Funny thing is, they both respond to almost all of these.)

Brody:
------
- Brodio

- Brodacious

- Brodicus

- Brody-Face

- Chompface (He earned this name not because he's a biter. It was just a funny name for him.)

And his unofficially official full name:

- Brodicus Von Chompface


Tsura:
------
- Tsura Loo

- Loo Loo

- Loony Loo

- Loo Loo Pants

- Buckets (my girlfriend denies coming up with this one, but she did.)

And her unofficially official name:

- Tsura Loo Buckets


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister

Sin
Sinny
Sinner
Sinister Boyyyyy
Sinister Black
Spinster
Little Sister :laugh:


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Shay -- Shay, Shay-Shay, PB (puppy boy), pup.

Mayson -- Mayson, Mayce, Mace, May-May, the Maysonator, meathead.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Addie:
Addie pup
Addie Girl
Puppers
PawPers
Sharky
Sharky McSharks-a-lot

Omg I can't believe I typed that.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunny:

Gun
Gunny-gunner
Fluffly (only because the pet psychic told me he doesn't like it!)


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

So glad I'm not the only one that does this! Sometimes I doubt my sanity!

Jenny, Jen-Jen, Stinky Butt(spoiled rotten but also has been known to indulge in eating her poop!), Missy girl, Jenny girl and others that I can't mention when I get upset!


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Vader:
S**t head
Nasty dog or boy
Crazy dog
Little boy
Vay/vayvay

He is still a pup and gets called the nasty names a bit.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*How many names does your dog have*

Judah:

dudah
zippity dudah
lambies

I've called him lambies from the start because being a white gsd, and because he is so loving. I'd tell him he is more like a lambie than a doggie. The other 2 nicknames I think just rolled off the tongue.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Karma: Fat boy, Fatty, Eeore, Bubba, Bub, S*&$ head, Ox, Big Ox
Georgia: Turd, Grump, Missy, Lil Princess, Stupid, Stubborn B#$%^, Momma Bear


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

The forum censor would break if I posted all his names.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella

Stella Bella
Baby Girl
Yittle Baby


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner has a few as well that I can't say in public. Those names come out when he's being his bad self. 

But he's known (lovingly) as Doofus a lot of the time. Just because he's such a silly dog! 
Also known as Goofy, Goofus, His Royal Dorkness D) Gman, Gun. My husband calls him Puppers almost all the time.

When he's being his sweet self, I call him Handsome, or Baby Boy. :wub:


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

My old GSD Mikey had quite a varied list of nicknames.
Some I can remember were Mike and Mikey of course.
I called him Bud a lot. Sometimes just Dog as in "Come
on Dog". I suppose the nickname I called him most
was Knot Head. Like a lot of male German Shepherds
he had a goofy side so Knot Head was fitting.

My mom called him Fur face and Tadpole. No one knows why.
I asked her once why "Tadpole". She said because
he looks like a Tadpole...Hmm...OK.

I miss that old dog...

Abbey sometimes goes by Abber or just Ab. I often
just call her "Babe". I used to call one of my ex girlfriends that.
Probably some significance to that.

My mom often calls Abbey Abigale. Usually after she
has been naughty. And she often refers to her as "Your Dog" as
in "Your Dog did this or Your Dog did that".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca Talyn
Bianca
Biankers
Bonkers
Anca
Ankers
Brankers
Baby
Hun
Girl
Dog

I found out why calling her "Dog" was a bad idea when we went on vacation with family, including my sister, her husband and their dog. I often call 'dog' when I am calling Bianca in the house such as when it's time to eat. I called "C'mere dog!" and I got two dogs running over to me. 

Several of my friends also call Bianca "B" or "Miss B" but I don't think she actually responds to that one. When she's being silly I call her goofy or goofball but she doesn't actual answer to that.

Bianca also thinks you're talking to her if you say "kitty" or "Hey!" Usually when we say "Hey!" it is because the cats are getting into mischief but Bianca invariably thinks she's in trouble even though we don't say it to her.




AddieGirl said:


> Addie:
> 
> Sharky McSharks-a-lot
> 
> Omg I can't believe I typed that.


Heh that reminds me of my chubby cat Spot, one of the nicknames I call him is Fatty McFatkins.  (actually Chubby is also one of his nicknames, or chub-chub.)


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha this is funny.

Jack: 
Bubby (we call him this a lot!) or Bubbers, Bubs
Goober
Jackhole, Jackwad when we are talking about him when he's rude
and my dad calls him "Action Jackson" :rofl:


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Marley=
Bob Marley
Marzapan
Mars
"Bud" evolved into "Bug" Bud=Buddy=Buggy=Bug


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jager
Jagster
Jager Miester
Jagsi
Jagi
pupples
'tupid dog
tuppie


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL Hilarious posts.

Dakota-
Code (Kode?) lol
Kota
Dogger
Putch (hubby sorta made this one up. He was talking to her the day we got her, and when he said Pooch I swear he said "Putch" so its something I've called her ever since.)
Putchie
Dog

And when she's done something naughty:
Brat
Turd
Turd head
Stinker

When she does something, like walk into the wall head on:
Doofy
Doofus
Dopey
Nut head
Ding dong


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby
Abs
Abster
Abracadabra
Abalone
Abby Normal
Ab
Abbers
Abbalicious
Yabba Dabba Abba
Abner
Get your Ab over here


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i love this thread! i wanted to do one a while ago but i was afraid i would be the only person that gave her dog a bunch of crazy names. here goes my list...

Real Name:Chobahn

Nicknames:
Chobo
Chobi
Chobini
Chobeesh
Choochie
Choot Choot
Dooder
Doody
Big Pooper
Turd Burglar
Monkeyface
Chobahni
Mr. C

i'm sure there's more but that's all i can think of now.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Sasha*
-Squeaks
-Diabetty 
-Sassy
-Pretty girl
-Ksasha 
-Brat dog
-Princess
-Baby girl
-Goofball


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Jenny was:
Jen
Jenny Jen
Missy
Girlie girl
Old lady
peas and carrots
sweetie

Mr. Luke is:
Luke
snuggle buddies
good booooyyyyy


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

*Lola:*
Lola bear
Lola barrel

*Kitty:*
Big kit (this is probably most common, when I think about it)
Kittens
Cat

and any variation of fat/big - kitty/titty/shi**y

He loves them all


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero
my hero
awwwwww wooo
mr pee body
zero tolerance
mr man
poder bear (polar bear in childs voice)
mr wolf
SARGENT GERMAN PEPPER
sorry for the caps lock lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

*Killian*
*Kil

*Jazmine*
*Jazzi
*Jaz
*Jazzi Fat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Loki

Loki Smokey

buddy ("hey buddy, come hear")

sometimes i say "German Shepherd Dog, come",
"German Shepherd Dog where are you?"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you call your dog, "sorry for the caps lock lol". that's different. :crazy:

[QUOTE=mssandslinger;2224103]Zero
my hero
awwwwww wooo
mr pee body
zero tolerance
mr man
poder bear (polar bear in childs voice)
mr wolf
SARGENT GERMAN PEPPER

>>>>sorry for the caps lock lol<<<<[/QUOTE]


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, let's see...

Shasta Baby (Always sung to the tune of "Santa Baby." Yes, I'm just that weird.)

Shasta Zulu

Hasta-be Shasta

Shastakovich

Pupcakes 

Little Sweetie

Little Wolf

Puppers

It's a wonder she ever learned her name, isn't it?


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Depends what she has done and what mood I am in 

When she wakes up and is being all nice and loving:

Puppy-wuppy
Cutie-pie
Lovey Dovey
Honey Bunny
Pumpkin 
Smoothie
Puppy Love

When she is irritating me:

Tav!? Did you do THIS!?!
Tav! Come! I have HOTDOG!!!
Good Girl! I swear I love you, but why have you done this?
Oh, I knew a puppy would be a lot of work, but this is crazy!

When she is being really, really bad:

What the :silly: You  I cant believe you  have done this!
NO! NO! NO! NO!
Ohmygod, why did I get a puppy, why did I get a puppy?
Whats wrong with me? I think I'm going crazy. My life is over, I have no life, the puppy is ruling my life and I will never be able to do anything I want or need to do again.



Interestingly, she answers to all these names. Also interestingly, her response to all these names is also very different


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Oops...Forgot one. When I first got Abby I had intended on calling her
Trixie. I had always thought if I had a female dog I would call her Trixie.
I just liked the name for some reason.

But when I got her home it just didnt work. So I had no name.
So for the first 10 days or so she had no name. I had to call her
something so I started calling her "Little Weed". I have no idea why.

So its a good thing my Mom came up with Abby. Or I would have
a German Shepherd named Little Weed. She was starting to respond
to it too...


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

mwiacek10 said:


> Gunny:
> 
> Gun
> Gunny-gunner
> Fluffly (only because the pet psychic told me he doesn't like it!)



Lol! That is so funny, I might have to visit this psychic to find out what Tav dooesn't like as well


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance
Chancey boy
Big mouth baby
big horse
big love bug
Nut job
Darnit chance!
chance really!
Nochanceisaidno!
chanceouchnostopitnnononononononononononoleaveitchance! LOL Bad day!
goodboysweetieloveyouchanceyboymybiglovebug. Good day

He actually understands all and knows what they mean! LOL Smart boy! LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot one, Bianca also think her name is "Hey kitty, stop that!" LOL


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Kona
Kona Von Wooferhausen
Kona Von Snugglebum 
Mammas - What my sister calls her 
Lil Brat
Dexter, Thumper and Star - The cats names (she thinks they are hers too) 
Any name yelled out at the dog park

Im sure there are more random nicknames that I cant think of that we call her - things like Kona Von Stinky Bum when she has an icky poo lol and the ones that we call her when she is naughty :wub:


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Saphira's nicknames are

"The Darkness"
"Honey Badger"
"Pheara"
"Bestestworstestpuppyevah!" 

Ronda


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Ronda said:


> Saphira's nicknames are
> 
> "The Darkness"
> "Honey Badger"
> ...


May I just say your avatar makes me want a black GSD so bad. Beautiful pup. :wild:


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Brody sometimes gets called Doofus, but I don't really count that as an official nickname, because it's more just a description of him being... well, him.

And when he steps on my girlfriend's foot, she's been known to call him ***hole.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonar has some funny Nicknames...
"Stinky" or "Stinks" (he had stinky puppy breath)
"Alf" (He looks like the black Alf)
"Chewy" (He was referred to as a 'Rare Chewbacca German Shepherd' as a pup) lol
"Bear" (He looked liked like a bear cub)
:wub:


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Forgot one....."DoDo" (He's super clumsy sometimes)


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Pooch
Poochorino
Goofy pooch
Pup
Mr. Draco
Draco the goofy pup (he has these googly eyes sometimes when he's trying to play - it's hilarious!) 

There's not too much you can do with Draco.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My terrier Pooch got a lot of nicknames that rhymed with his name... I think it started because he would basically respond to a word if it sounded close enough to his name. His nicknames were:
Poochie
Smooch
Smoochie
Mooch
Moocher
Gucci
Hooch
Poof
Moof
He also got called Joker, Clown and Nutdog (or CrazyNutDog), because he was a typical terrier.
My brother also liked to "tease" him when we were getting ready to take him for a walk, by saying words that rhymed with "walk" but weren't. Pooch got really excited and started dancing/bouncing around and barking if you said the actual word "walk" so my brother would say, "Pooch, talk? ....squawk? ....caulk? ...rock? ...crock? ....wok? ...smock?" Pooch would look at him intensely and turn his head to the side to listen, but he would not actually go crazy unless he actually said walk (or wok-- I guess that one was too close!) 




Redhawk said:


> Lol! That is so funny, I might have to visit this psychic to find out what Tav dooesn't like as well


Heh that reminds me of when I had pet rats... Some friends and I were holding them and noticed if they were near your face when you said a "p" sound they'd make a little jump and a funny face (I guess because it makes a small puff of air)... So of course we had to give them both nicknames that start with "P".  And emphasize the "puh" when saying them. So Cara became Princess (because she was spoiled) and Kei became Precious (she liked to twine her tail around your finger like a ring, and my friends and I started joking one time about "my preciousss" as in Lord of the Rings.)


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

tsteves said:


> May I just say your avatar makes me want a black GSD so bad. Beautiful pup. :wild:


Awwww...thank you!

Ronda


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ze'eva:

Z
Ze'eva dog
Fuzz Face
That Bad Dog
It
Naughty
Naughty Dog


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Real name: Gretchen Suzette Von Auben

'Gretch'
'Puh-Puh Dog'
'Fuzzy'
'Pooch'
'Superdog'
'Radar'
'Vicious' (uh-huh)
'Killer' (yea, right)
'Devourer-of-men' (again. . . yea, right)

Every once in a while I'll ask her:"You're one of those 'Goofy-type dogs', aren't you?"

When it's all said and done though, she's just always 'My Girl'


----------



## Deepskyy (Aug 27, 2011)

Colt:
Colt-a-bolt
Coltels
Goober
Dufus
Sh*thead 
Doober
Pup
Buddy

Rufus:
Roo
Roo-Roo
Big Ox
You big baby!
Dufus
Clumsy Oaf

And my last dog, who's name was Beast, also answered to "Dammit" because most of the time I spent fussing at him it was prefaced with "Dammit Beast."
Once my room-mate was playing video games and yelled "Dammit!" at the tv. A moment later Beast was in his room, sitting in the floor looking up at him as if to say "you called?"


----------



## Deepskyy (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats Ruger, not Rufus. He was being silly at the time I was typing this so I blended Dufus with Ruger.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Love this thread!lol I suppose I can chime in 

Kenai: Horse,Meathead,Dufus,Igit,bodyguard,wolf,cujo(sp?),big sexy(no clue who came up with that one.lol),Killer,Creeper and Boob.

Kiva: Diva,Key-vers,baby girl,killer,snuggle puppers,titty baby and when she is naughty:wench,bit**,and now that she has come into heat and has a been smelling horribly she gets called rotten crotch. <-- when someone calls her that she comes trotting up to ya with a big ol' doggy grin on her face.lol


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May has a few but FAV is Poop Head. 

It's not because she is dumb, so let me put it this way...she went the _bathroom _3 times today.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero has lots, well we have had him for 8 yrs he gets a few new names every year ha ha ha.

Nero, Near, Newry, gero, Sub zero, Gutygus, Gera, I gave him a full name of- Nero bruce Hector Herbert Wilberforce Clarke just for my own amusment.:crazy:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh what a fun thread!

Ok....Deuce

Doodymoose
Moose
MooMooKitten
Do

Any my mother calls him an Ox because he's so big....

LOL


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Poopers
Miikkamoos
Mikkie
The Miikkster
And for some reason my hubby calls her Bert. 

It’s pretty amazing how they can learn all of their different names, huh?


----------



## Peco (Jun 11, 2011)

Papers say Isabella but we call her Bella or Beast (Bella the Beast)!


----------



## Peco (Jun 11, 2011)

Ronda said:


> Awwww...thank you!
> 
> Ronda


Nice my next one will be all black!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Asking me how many names my dog has is akin to asking me how many curse words do I know.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hehe. My poor pup.

Hunter:
Hunter, Hunters, Booboo, poopers, pup, puppy, Boogers, Boo-ga-loo (previous two are Husbands name for him), woof, woofer, woof-face, biter, frito-feets.

We are such dorks. XD


----------



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

My dogs full name is Joli's Koko Kalypso Hart
Her nick names:

Koko Puff
Koko Bear
Fur Butt
Fur face


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister
> 
> Sin
> Sinny
> ...


Malice
Alice
Miss Malice
Little Malice
Malice Monster

...........more to come :laugh:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg
P-Train
P-Dog
Pooch
Poocha
Poocha P-Train
Princess
Princess Buttercups

And probably a hundred other deviations of the above.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

*Jazz*


Jazzy
Jazzeroni
Jazzeroo
Jazzy Roo Roo
Roo Roo
*Bunny
*

Beezy Weezy
Bunnikins


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My guys have multi names too and respond to all of them. Sometimes they respond better to their nicknames in certain circumstances. Especially Zeus he perfers "Bum" over his real name especially if its for something important I can always get a perfect recall on him even if he is totally out of sight.

Lexi:
Lex
Lexer bean
Lexi doodle
Lexer doodle
Sissy (as in big sister)

Zeus:
Zeusy
Bum
Bummeroo
Bummerooney

Kimber:
mama (yes shes the youngest of the 3!!)
She hasn't really acquired any really good nicknames yet.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke:

-The Golden Boy
-Goofy
-Big Idiot (meant with the most affection possible)
-***hole (meant with the most affection possible; he is my husband's dog after all)
-Big Lug

Duke is full of love and personality, but he is not graceful whatsoever. He had a stare down with Rondo the other day, turned around when Rondo dismissed him and ran smack into the coffee table. Nice exit, buddy. 

Brownie:

-Butterball
-Princess
-Princess Butterball
-Girl
-Miss Southern Belle (for a puppy she is very dainty and proper; well until she starts scrapping with Duke)
-Little Scrapper

Rondo:

-Ronin (we keep calling him Officer Gregory's dog's name. They look alike.)
Old Man
-Grunter (when he lays down, he grunts)


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Hawkeye:*
Horse
Pain in the butt
Big Ox

*Chelsea:*
Little girl
Chelsea Mae
Sweet Pea

*Fay:*
La vielle (french)
Noone (kinda french)

*Austin:*
Little Guy
Dummy
Old grouch

*Stryker:* _(who passed away this summer)_
Lover
Boy


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Meatball aka meatsauce, dirtball, old man,and use to be super dog.
Indy- indypoo, fatty bean, catdog, and fatty.
Puppy still can't come up with a name so for now puppy or puppers.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Snickers: you can put this name into EVERYTHING so i could have a dictionary as it changes daily lol
snicks
snickeronni
snickpoo
poop dog
snickabout
snickster
snicky
and the list goes on:

Samson:
Samboney (he's so lanky!)
Wiley Coyote
and more affectionately knows these days as *PEE FOOT* (as he pees on his foot ALL the time)


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Mia, Mimi, Mia Bella, Baby Girl, Sweet Pea
R.D., RDmus, Roudini (play on Houdini since he knows how to open doors), Baby Boy


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney-

Doons
Doo
Doo-Doo (try not to call her that too much for obvious reasons)
Doonster
Dooninator
Kiddo
Psycho Mutt
Baby Girl


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alexandria

Alex
Al
Ally-Baby
Biggin' (I think I actually call her this more than her real name...ha...she loves it )
Bigs
Crazy Face


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy:
Maisy Moo
Daissca (a take on the name of a cousin of a friend who always had attitude)
Baby Boo
Booderbut
GD it (Used from age 4 months until now)
Evil Miss

Lucky :
Luck
Luckster
Luckety Muckety 
Tralfaz
Goofball
puppy boo
Scooby (wil sometimes overcome fear of storms for food or playing ball


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie:
Wolf
Wolfie Doo
Baby Bee
Bee
Punky Poo
Punky Skunky Poo
Punky
Bubby
Baby Dog


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Zoey:
Baby Zo
Zo-Zo
Dodo
Zo-Bee
Bee
Princess

Eevee:
Monkey
Munchkin
Painintheass
Ankle biter
Worlds Worst Dog
S***head
(I swear, I do love her LOL)

Chance had a LOT of names compared to my current two. 

Chaunceh
Chancey
Stinky Head
Stinker
Poop Head (and then I'd point to his head and be like "hey, this is poop!")
Bubby
Buddy
Goof
Gay Dog
Butters (I admit, I'm one of those crazy owners who has "voices" for their dogs. Chances always sounded like Butters from South Park xDD)
Dumb-Dumb
Mr. German Shepherd Cheeks
Retard
and his "full" name was...
Chaunceh Chance Harold Hubert Christopher Crocker.

He happily answered to them all. LOL!

He also was often called "Chase". xD


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

*Keek*


Keekster
Keekasaurus
Wild Pony
Special K
Special Girl
Kiki D (decided to accept and even semi-kinda like it)
*Cristal
*

Crissy Cris
Cris Rocket
Cris Ever
Polar Bear
Saint Cristafur
Big Girl
*Trinity*


Trin-Trin
Trippany
Trinsaratops
Super Trin
Super Girl
Baby Girl
*Pippen* (Chihuahua)


Pippa-nator
Pip Squeak
Lab Rat
Stinky Girl
Littlest Girl
*Celestial Theextraterrestial* (Cat)


Little Weirdo
Celestifur
Nottacat
Nutty Butt
Weirdest Girl


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Malice
> Alice
> Miss Malice
> Little Malice
> ...


New ones

Mah Mah
Whizbag
Houdini

and Whizbag Houdini


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaos--GSD
Big K
K-dog
ol' man
Special K
K diggety
Big papa

Sherman Tank--Mastiff/GSD x
Sherm
Big Sherm
Tankers
Tankerbell
Stank (stunk really bad when we first rescued him)

The Great Milenko--siamese
mama cat
sissy cat
stink-o
ol' b* (of course only when the kids aren't around...she's earned that title since she is the boss of the 2 much larger dogs)

Usually though with 3 kids and 2 dogs....all of their names are interchangable...I usually go through about 2 names before I call the right one!!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey (who started life as Faust von der Graf, then as Joseph with his prior owner):

Buddy
Mister Mister
Pal
Dog
Hey You


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, omitting the R rated names thy get called out of frustration:
Gypsy is also
Gypers
Gyps
Baby
and "Get out of my trash can/off my counter!!"

Star is
Star Dog
Crazy
Goof Ball


----------



## barroter (Oct 22, 2004)

Original Name: Wolfgang
Nickname: Voofy
Other names. Voofy Dog, Furry Dog, Fur Face, Silly....


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My Cheyenne is 4 months old and bites like He##! I call her many names:
Cheyenne, pumpkin pie, Piggy pie ( she is a voracious eater), You little stinkweed ( a name mymother used to call my father!!!!!!), stinker, pirhanna, landshark, sharky, you rabid staplegun,and my husband calls her saw tooth, fang face,toothsome, and vulture. I also call her tootsie roll, sweetie, and my cute little monkey. It's a wonder she knows her name!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice

Malice Mayhem
Demon Child
Mistress of All Evil
Maleficent
Mally Poo
Your Majesty
Queen of Darkness
Alice
Miss Malice
Little Malice
Malice Monster
Mah Mah
or Whizbag Houdini


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice

Malice Mayhem
Demon Child
Mistress of All Evil
Maleficent
Mally Poo
Your Majesty
Queen of Darkness
Alice
Miss Malice
Little Malice
Malice Monster
Mah Mah
or Whizbag Houdini
The Demon
The Beast
Thomas O'Mally
O'Mally The Ally Cat
Black Magic
The Darkness
Satin's Angel


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Does, "you stubborn, ungrateful, rotten, stinky, bastage" count as 1 name or 6???


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Buddy is just Bud, Buddy or Boo-boo. It fits him. He's easy-going, loyal, cheerful and lovable. 

Reyka Z Diehlomov is Rey, pronounced Ray. But I'm considering renaming her TD for tazmanian devil, since her latest antics are trying to pull the tablecloth off my kitchen table yesterday, shaking it, and thought it great fun to play tug-o-war with me as I tried to keep it and the other stuff on the table intact. Okay, she got corrected. But it _*was *_funny. I can't wait for her Kong frisbee and chew to arrive . . .


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Bear is called Toad or Skunk

Both are "family" names. My Nephew was Toad instead of Adam for so long that his teachers used to call him that, and my Sister was Skunk or Skunk Gut for being such a little stinker.


----------

